# General > Biodiversity >  Thurso: Gateway to the Great Yellow

## Birdie Wife

... is the name of a proposed project by the Bumblebee Conservation Trust (BBCT) to recognise the importance of Caithness in the conservation of one of the UKs rarest bumblebees, the Great yellow bumblebee. The BBCT want to encourage tourism, community activities and practical work for bees across Caithness, but need your help to demonstrate that there is support for such a project within the community to access funding.

The BBCT have hired the pop-up shop in Thurso (Princes Street, next to the Comm Bar) for the next two weeks as part of the public consultation for this project. Please drop in and show your support! Lots of exciting activities planned through the project - find out more at the shop, open Mon-Sat 11am - 3pm until June 14th. Bee-friendly plants for sale, ID guides, raffle and lots more...

----------


## Kenn

Have been doing surveys these last 4 years but had to go to Orkney to see the 1st Great Yellow, thankfully have seen them on our bee walk and in the garden many a time since. Here's hoping for this year, so far only White Tails, Broken Belts, Moss Carders and Common Carders.

----------

